#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Rommelen in gedachten.

## Kleur explosie

Zeg telkens deschlight het is DAS-licht in spraak natuurlijk.  :Big Grin: 

(stond een video)

----------


## freek

Ik zou beginnen bij het begin, en dat is mijn ogen een goed duidelijk geschreven lesboek, ipv struinen op verschillende websites. Door dit struinen ontgaat je vaak de lijn in het verhaal. 

Ik wil je dit boek aanraden, hier staat alles in wat je wilt weten. 
Licht is een vak en een vak vereist theoretische kennis, waar je moet in investeren, en dan bedoel ik niet de 50 euro voor het boek, maar de tijd die je erin moet steken om je de theoretische kennis eigen te maken.

Dit boek wordt inmiddels op bijna alle MBO opleidingen gebruikt als het over licht gaat. Het is zeer duidelijk geschreven en er wordt niet onnodig met moeilijke woorden gestrooid om interessant te doen. 
Probeer het eens, wat is 50 euro op een mensenleven, als dit echt is wat je wilt.
Het boek heet 'lichttechniek - de basis' geschreven door Tjanne en Mark.

https://www.bol.com/nl/p/lichttechni...0000021013191/

Veel leesplezier en succes ermee!

----------


## Kleur explosie

Beste Freek,

Zeer bedankt voor de reactie en heb het boek besteld, dit is een beter begin dan eindeloos zoeken en niets kunnen vinden of niet weten waar te beginnen. 

Vriendelijke groet, Stef

----

Zo, ik heb morgen dus een begin waar ik iets mee kan en daadwerkelijk ook iets van kan leren! Ben heel erg benieuwd wat er allemaal in het boek voorbij gaat komen en doet mij denken aan de studie psychologie die ik ooit heb gedaan. Ben daar ergens helemaal in blijven hangen op het onderwerp waarneming en dat heeft mij toen ook niet losgelaten. Achteraf dus jammer dat ik al mijn hele leven wel iets met licht heb, en er nooit iets mee heb gedaan. Het is ook puur dat mijn persoonlijke situatie het afgelopen jaar radicaal over de kop is gegaan en ik nu opnieuw kan beginnen. Blijf erbij dat het zeer spijtig is dat ze in mijn schooltijd nooit aandacht hebben gehad voor meer dan de standaard vervolgstudie's. Wellicht is het ook gekomen omdat ik compleet onzichtbaar ben geweest in de tijd dat ik mavo heb gedaan en vrijwel niet aanwezig ben geweest. 

Daarna nog boekhouding gaan studeren maar naar een paar maanden er al helemaal zat van en aan het werk gegaan. Eerst van alles gedaan in de technische dient en later als magazijn beheerder om vervolgens via een omweg te belanden bij de overheidt (Uzso en RDW). En ondertussen alleen maar met geluid, video en later (sinds kort) licht bezig, gelukkig kan ik helemaal opnieuw beginnen. Ook nog ene studie SJD gedaan en later aan de Universiteit psychologie gaan studeren maar dus telkens het kantelpunt dat ik verkeerd zat en het allemaal een vermogen koste en niet is wat ik wou gaan doen. 

Als ik vroeger wist dat je podium/licht bouwer kon worden met een opleiding.... Dan werkte ik nu al tig tig jaren en zou waarschijnlijk meegaan op toernee en overal bouwen voor een prachtige lichtshow. En dan ook het heerlijke zware lichamelijke werk wat daarbij hoort! Wat een misloop in mijn leven..... Overdag manager en in de weekenden en avonden alleen maar aan het klussen (keukens, badkamers, cv en weet ik wat al niet meer installeren.) Vroeger toen ik een jaar of 10 was droomde ik al van een discotheek en hoe dat er allemaal uit zou zien. Elke nacht lag ik met een koptelefoon op naar muziek te luisteren en zag dan een lichtshow voor mij, en soms een show die voorbij het verstand gaat (visuele epilepsie) Dat zijn de beste shows tot nu toe. Zou willen dat ik dat ooit kon laten zien aan iemand anders........  Nog nooit iets gezien wat daar op lijkt. 

Waar ik zelf heel erg op hoop is dat het boek ook veel uitlegt geeft over de frequenties, golfen, hertz en dergelijke, wie weet kan ik dat wel snel oppakken omdat ik tig jaren geleden daar heel intensief mee bezig ben geweest maar alles los bij elkaar moest zoeken en dat vanuit de studie psychologie heb opgepakt. Dat is dan ook het nadeel aan internet dat alles versnippert is en je geen basis hebt om op te bouwen. 

Afijn, voel mij als een kind op de dag voor zijn verjaardag en morgen mijn cadeau krijg wat ik heel graag wil hebben.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Gisteren aan het einde van de middag heb ik het boek opengeslagen en afgelopen nacht tegen 5 uur heb ik de laatste bladzijde omgeslagen. Ik heb in 1 stuk door het hele boek gelezen, zo immens interessant en leuk om te lezen! Ongeveer alles wat mij interesseert en waar ik de afgelopen jaren mij wel op 1 of andere manier in heb verdiept is er in terug gekomen. Alle formule's over draagkracht, trekkracht en weet ik het al niet meer is in de basis voorbij gekomen. Ook het berekenen m.b.t. lengte's van kabel en dergelijke worden keurig behandelt. Echt zeer blij verrast over het boek en ook de manier waarop alles besproken is in het boek (her en der wat kinderlijk, maarja..). Te veel om op te noemen waar ik extreem blij mee ben. 

Aankomende week elk hoofdstuk weer doornemen en tot in de details leren zodat ik een goede basis heb, en dan maar even kijken welk boek ik hierna moet hebben want deze stof gaat er makkelijk in en is super leuk om te leren!


Edit: De auteur van het boek geeft een cursus voor 1200 euro met basis lichttechniek....  lol, heb ik het boekje voor 50 euro en kan tien keer sneller!

----------


## freek

> Gisteren aan het einde van de middag heb ik het boek opengeslagen en afgelopen nacht tegen 5 uur heb ik de laatste bladzijde omgeslagen. Ik heb in 1 stuk door het hele boek gelezen, zo immens interessant en leuk om te lezen!



Beste,

Blij om te horen dat mijn tip een succes was, dat is altijd fijn. Vanaf hier zijn er nog vele boeken die op je wachten. De vraag is een beetje in welke richting je verdieping zoekt. Denk hierbij aan;
- Klassieke theater en opera belichting
- evenementen belichting
- gebouw- architectuur belichting
- Ontwerp of juist uitvoer.
- rigging
- stroom in de buitenlucht
- ARBO 
- Transport
- Ledwalls en lichtsturing dmv mediaservers.
- 3D tekenen (Vectorworks spotlight of Autocad)
- film licht. (een wereld apart...)
- museum belichting. (is ook erg interessant maar wordt vaak als saai beschouwt omdat het weinig rock n roll is)
- etc...

Over bijna elk onderwerp is er een wel een boek te vinden. Soms in het nederlands maar vaker in het engels. Als engels geen probleem voor je is, kan er nog een wereld aan informatie opengaan.
Er is een boekhandel in Amsterdam naast de stadsschouwburg, met alleen maar boeken over theater en dans. Zij hebben een groot assortiment boeken over belichting. Kijk anders maar eens op hun site. http://theatreandfilmbooks.com/index...it_search=Zoek

succes ermee.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Hier moet ik even over nadenken....... Het enige wat in mij opkomt is het volgende op dit moment:

----------


## Kleur explosie

Lastig....

----------


## Kleur explosie

Wellicht dat dit al onbewust iets over mij verteld, ik weet het zelf nog even niet....

----------


## Kleur explosie

http://vevo.ly/O8tIL5


 :Cool: 

Ik zou op deze videoclip een absurt vermogen aan kennis los kunnen laten.....

Edit: Ik zie zo voor mij dat als je behoorlijk veel kennis hebt opgedaan dat je dan echt enorm veel dingen kunt herkennen zoals de verlichting hier is gebruikt in het museum. Los van het feit dat ik kunst zeer interessant vind en architectuur ook. En dan ook nog met dans, je krijgt mij niet vrolijker.

----------


## Kleur explosie

- rigging
- stroom in de buitenlucht
- ARBO

Beste @freek , heb jij over deze onderwerpen eventueel een aanrader welke boeken (Engels, Duits of Nederlands) ik hierbij goed zou kunnen gebruiken. Welke richting ik ook op ga, deze onderwerpen horen er wat mij betreft per definitie bij en zijn naar mijn idee onontbeerlijk. 

Vriendelijke groet. 

PS: Ik zat aan deze twee boeken te denken. *Electricity for the Entertainment Electrician & Technician 2nd Edition, Kindle Edition
Entertainment Rigging for the 21st Century: Compilation of Work on Rigging Practices, Safety, and Related Topics 1st Edition, Kindle Edition
*

Edit: Binnenkort even de certificaten voor VOL-VCA halen, kleine moeite en leuk meegenomen. Daarnaast even EHBO cursus want die kan ook geen kwaad.

----------


## freek

Beste,

Qua rigging en arbo zijn er vast andere specialisten op dit forum te vinden, dit is niet mijn specialiteit.

Qua stroom in de buitenlucht, dit is een klassieker: https://www.bol.com/nl/p/spanning-in...1004002878630/
Ik kom vaker dit boek tegen over rigging, maar nogmaals, ik heb hem zelf niet, dus is lastig aan te raden: 

https://www.bol.com/nl/s/boeken/zoek...all/index.html

De arbo is natuurlijk een verhaal apart, want dat zijn geschreven regels en voorschriften, dus deze zou je kunnen doorwerken. (zijn gewoon te koop). De vraag is hoe relevant dit is voor je op dit moment, ik zou zelf mijn tijd nuttiger besteden en bijvoorbeeld vrijwilligerswerk doen in een locaal theater, zodat je ook de praktijk ziet.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Beste,
> 
> Qua rigging en arbo zijn er vast andere specialisten op dit forum te vinden, dit is niet mijn specialiteit.
> 
> Qua stroom in de buitenlucht, dit is een klassieker: https://www.bol.com/nl/p/spanning-in...1004002878630/



Leuk boek vol met onwaarheden.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## freek

> Leuk boek vol met onwaarheden....



Waar doel je exact op? Een iets structurele onderbouwing van je mening komt de discussie alleen maar ten goede. Hier kan niemand iets mee.

----------


## Kleur explosie

@Freek: Leuk idee om vrijwilligerswerk te gaan doen en zal daar eens achteraangaan. Het boek over spanning in de buitenlucht is een leuk begin en ondanks dat er een negatieve review op zit ga ik het boek bestellen. Voor die 16 euro kan ik er mij geen bult aan vallen en heb dan weer even wat te lezen en te leren. Bedankt!

@MusicXtra: Het klopt dat de review niet positief is, maar wetende dat het een leuk begin is en elk boek bij aanschaf weer achterhaald is...... 

------

Voor rigging heb ik een boek gevonden wat mij aanspreekt https://www.bol.com/nl/p/rigging-mat...pe=typedsearch Ik denk dat ik hiermee de eerste slag te pakken heb en voor mij het belangrijkste kan leren. Het is voor mij van belang om te weten wat verantwoord is en wat niet, ik denk dat dit een mooie basis is. 

M.b.t. ARBO kan ik idd gewoon een boek aanschaffen van "2015/2016" om eens leuk door te bladeren en wat kennis op te doen, maar het is bij nader inzien voor dit moment nog niet echt van belang.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Direct actie ondernemen m.b.t. vrijwilligerswerk. Nu weet ik dat hier mijn fiep en autisme gedrag extreem opvalt, maar dit is internet en staat los van hoe ik in mijn persoonlijke omgang ben. Ik heb er vertrouwen in en ga er voor! 





" Geachte heer/mevrouw,


Momenteel ben ik arbeidsongeschikt (wga) vanwege autisme en epilepsie, mijn leven is dan ook niet bepaald uitdagend of interessant voor nu en staar grotendeels tegen de muren van mijn woning aan. 


In het verleden heb ik altijd een goede baan gehad bij Uszo te Groningen met een rijk gevuld sociaal bestaan. Nu ik inmiddels al een poos bij huis zit, is er niets meer overgebleven en wil ik graag weer onder de mensen komen en mijzelf nuttig voelen. Ook wil ik in de toekomst weer graag aan het werk en heb daarom een aantal studie boeken aangeschaft om mij in te leren over lichttechniek en rigging, dit is iets wat ik al heel lang heb gewild en nu ik opnieuw kan beginnen met mijn leven (zeer tragisch verloop van ziekte met veel missers) ga ik mij hier ook op richten en in verdiepen. 


De combinatie van geen doel hebben, geen sociaal netwerk hebben en mijn wens om mij te verdiepen in lichttechniek en theater heeft mij doen inzien dat vrijwilligerswerk bij een theater voor mij een ideale combinatie is om weer terug te komen in de "normale" maatschappij. 


Ik zou graag weer een doel willen hebben en iets om naar uit te kijken, gewoon weer nuttige dingen doen en wat om handen hebben. Ik zou desnoods elke dag de wc's schoon willen maken en alles aanvegen of stofzuigen. De meest simpele dingen ben ik al tevreden mee zodat ik maar iets te doen heb en in een omgeving terecht kom die aansluit bij mijn toekomst. 


Uiteraard kan ik meer dan schoonmaken en heb een rijke achtergrond als het gaat om werkervaring en hobby's. Zo heb ik al vele keukens en badkamers geïnstalleerd, glaszetters werk, tuinaanleg, stuc en pleisterwerk, technische klussen en dergelijke. Maar ook binnen het administratief spectrum kan ik goed uit de voeten en heb dan ook genoeg ervaring binnen diverse disciplines. Helaas is mijn sociale kant op dit moment achtergesteld door vereenzaming en autisme, niet in die mate dat ik niet met mensen kan omgaan, het is slechts een kwestie van weer even inkomen. 


M.b.t. mijn epilepsie hoeft niemand te vrezen, ik val niet om en alleen echte kenners zouden wellicht kunnen opmerken dat er "iets" soms niet klopt. Als het gaat om mijn autisme dan zullen er vrijwel geen mensen zijn die dit doorhebben, alleen kenners kunnen dit merken. 


Al met al even een klein voorstel van mij met de uiteindelijk vraag: is het mogelijk om een gesprek met iemand aan te gaan en te kijken of er mogelijkheden zijn voor vrijwilligerswerk.


Met vriendelijke groet, .....


Geb. .....
Tel. ..... "

----------


## freek

Beste,

Leuk om te lezen dat je zo doorzet. Ik neem aan dat je je brief hier post zodat we er iets over mogen/kunnen zeggen. Als ik op persoonlijke titel mag spreken zou ik het stuk eruit halen dat je zelfs bereidt bent om als vrijwilliger de wc's wilt schoonmaken. Dat komt denk ik net iets te geforceerd over. (maar das mijn mening).
Autisme in het vak is geen probleem, ik heb als stage begeleider en leraar wel erger meegemaakt. Epilepsie daarentegen is iets waar ik altijd voorzichtig mee omga. Ondanks dat je  aangeeft dat je niet zomaar omvalt, zou ik je niet zomaar in de lichtbruggen laten lopen of je in een genie op hoogte laten werken, als ik zelf ergens hoofd-techniek was. 
Ik zeg dit niet om lelijk te doen of om je droom kapot te maken, maar dit is nou eenmaal de werkelijkheid in het werkveld als je werkt op een plek waar je collega's onder kunnen lopen. 
Ik zeg niet dat je het moet verzwijgen, ik vind het een nobel gebaar dat je zo eerlijk voor je eventuele beperkingen uitkomt, en eerlijk duurt het langst. 
Ik wil je alleen maar waarschuwen dat het misschien (voor jouw gevoel zeer onterecht) tegen je gebruikt kan worden.

Ik hoop voor je dat je een leuke plek vindt waar je een hoop praktijk ervaring op kan doen. Laat je weten of je wat vind?

Succes ermee!
Misschien nog een kleine tip, check goed hoe de organisatie verzekerd is tegen ongevallen en/of aansprakelijkheid bij het inzetten van vrijwilligers, dit voldoet bij sommige vrijwilligersorganisaties niet altijd aan de verwachtingen van de vrijwilliger zelf.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Beste,

Bedankt voor de tips en ga daar wat mee doen, uiteraard laat ik weten hoe alles gaat verlopen. Ik blijf dan ook in dit topic reageren in de toekomst hoe alles verloopt en waar het leven mij gaat brengen. Natuurlijk ben ik mij bewust dat epilepsie niet echt meewerkt als het om rigging aanleg gaat en heb de mogelijkheid dat hierdoor veel beperkingen op mijn pad komen. Toch maak ik mij niet te druk daarover en denk ook dat ik daar niet te zwaar aan moet tillen of daardoor mijn eigen enthousiasme moet beperken.

"Nil Volentibus Arduum" (https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nil_Volentibus_Arduum)   :Cool:

----------


## Kleur explosie

Boekje over spanning binnen gekregen en even snel doorheen gebladerd, ziet er goed uit en kan ik vast wel wat van leren! Ondertussen aan het verdiepen en uitwerken van het volgende:


(lm) *Lumen* is de som van al het uitgestraalde licht ongeacht de richting waarin het licht straalt.


(lx) *Lux* hoeveelheid zegt hoeveel licht (lumen) er op een bepaald oppervlak terecht komt.


(cd) *Candela* 


(η of Φs ) *Specifieke lichtstroom* of *lichtrendement* is de de uitgestraalde lichtstroom per eenheid van opgenomen vermogen. (lm · W⁻¹)


η = Φ / P   of   Φ = P * η


(Φ) *lichtstroom* is een lichttechnische grootheid die de uitgestraalde hoeveelheid licht in een lichtbundel per tijdseenheid aangeeft. (lm)


(Q) *Lichtenergie* is de hoeveelheid licht in een bepaalde tijd. (lm ﹒s)


(I) *Lichtsterkte* is de hoeveelheid licht die door de lichtbron in een bepaalde richting (dat wil zeggen binnen een bepaalde ruimtehoek) wordt uitgezonden. Als men de lichtsterkte over de gehele openingshoek integreert, krijgt men de lichtstroom in lumen. (cd)


(E) *Verlichtingssterkte* is de ontvangen lichthoeveelheid per oppervlakte-eenheid (ongeacht van hoeveel lichtbronnen, en ongeacht de kleur of de structuur van het oppervlak). (lux)


E = Φ / A


(L) *Luminantie* is de door een oppervlak per oppervlakte-eenheid in de kijkrichting uitgestraalde of gereflecteerde lichthoeveelheid. (cd ﹒m⁻²)


*Inverse square law* (Omgekeerde kwadraten wet). Hoe langer de afstand die licht aflegt hoe zwakker deze wordt.


S / 4π r² = I    (S = source en I de intensiteit)



Ondertussen ook aan het stoeien met driedimensionale analogon en steradiaal gebeuren. Stukje isotroop en anisotroop tegen gekomen en  nog wat andere zaken die wel interessant zijn. Al met al nog heel wat te leren!!!!!!

----------


## Kleur explosie



----------


## Kleur explosie



----------


## Kleur explosie

Afgelopen dagen 40 keer per nacht wakker geworden met allerlei formules en parren in mijn gedachten........   





Ook het stukje Hangar verlichting is zeer interessant voor mij om van te leren. 
Wat ik wel doorheb is dat licht echt een vakgebied is die niet door velen tot in de puntje's gewaardeerd is (doet men er naast).

Ook de vele benamingen die men gebruikt voor dezelfde techniek of armaturen is best wel frustrerend......

Wat ook interessant is: ik ben de Atomic 3000 tegen gekomen zonder logo voor 120 euro...... dat krijg je als je gaat zoeken naar info. (CE)

----------


## Kleur explosie

Ondertussen was ik dus van alles aan het uitzoeken over leveranciers en fabrikanten, erg interessant want dan zie je ineens hoe de hele markt werkt.

----------


## Kleur explosie

Al met al heb ik een paar producties gezien achter de schermen en het viel mij op dat bepaalde armaturen niet de sticker hebben die ze moeten hebben. In de profwereld gebruikt men dus ook heel veel inkoop spul uit china.....  Het viel mij al eerder op dat vele website's een "eigen" merk hebben maar dat het allemaal Chinees spul is waar ze gewoon een stickertje op plakken of waar de fabrikant even een ander logo print. Wat het interessant maakt is dat je daardoor ook veel meer leert over kwaliteit, zo heb ik dus nu wat led verlichting gezien die bij het dimmen te laag gaat in het aantal Hertz. Dan krijg je dus lelijke strepen op film of foto....... Kom je dan aan op een belangrijk evenement of feest en verknoei je voor iedereen de film en foto kwaliteit..... oepsss.

----------

